# Reality is not false; DP is...



## dhw212 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm almost fully recovered from this hell, and I really want to share with you some of my realizations along the way.

So my DP started after a few panicky MJ highs. I was thinking about how scary one of the highs was the next day, and BOOOOM, it hit me. The DP/DR started, and I felt myself slip deeper and deeper into sadness this year. I'm in high school, so trying to focus on school wit this horrible condition was almost impossible. I had OCD when I was younger, but with some CBT therapy in middle school I pretty much got over it. No more rituals, few obsessive thoughts, etc. And if I did have them, I knew exactly how to control them. WIth maturity, I can allow myself to understand that they are simply thoughts, nothing more. If I had a scary thought about my mother dying in a car accident, I'd say to myself "yep, she's gonna die. and It's gonna be my fault." Then, when she came home, I'd prove to my brain that my thoughts were just thoughts, nothing in my mind controlled the outside world. These fears were all irrational, and it was just my stupid off brain chemistry that was making me think this way. So now I just kinda ignore these things. When DP hit me, I didn't realize that it was just anxiety and panic attacks, similar to my OCD when I was younger. THey are created by bad thought patterns, that lead you to increased adrenalin and super hyped up senses. I didn't know that, So i focused and self observed all the time. This became a habit, and I felt stuck in this depression.

DP, although it feels extremely real, is your body's defense mechanism against danger. Your senses become super intensified and it makes your surroundings feel unreal. And the constant focus on it keeps the DP wall up. If this lasts for too long, it becomes a "disorder", and it becomes natural for your body. Thank god, you can break down the wall, by living your life normally. Realize that DP is almost like a placebo effect. For me, I was really scared on my weed trip, and constantly think about it made my body feel always fearful and in danger, therefore causing DP. Once you say to yourself, "dude, theres really nothing wrong..." after a few weeks, your body will let go of DP. It keeps holding on because you keep telling it theres something wrong, leading to anxiety and panic, but there ISN'T!! You are okay! This dissocation you feel is a cause of anxiety and reduced seratonin from the anxiety, making you feel sad, scared, and behind a wall of glass all the time. If you talk to people about long term depression you'll hear many of them say that they feel as if they are underwater, and everything seems different, worse, for that matter. Once you get rid of your anxiety by realizing your fears are BS, DP will slowly lift. It may take time, but don't give up.

I grew up in a preetty dysfunctional family, and Dp has made me realize that I focus a lot on the negative of things. I'm always trying to see the negative so I can fix it, and I always feel it is my job to make things better. I"m sure you all have had trauma in your past, and it's important to realize none of it is your fault. I think when normal people who can focus on the positive get anxiety or have a bad weedd trip, they can say to themselves "okay ,that was weird, now i'll move on with my life...". But us with DP, we like to focus on the negative, until it snowballs into something worse. DP is all in our head, just like anxiety, and once we can distract ourselves and get back in tune with our old lives, we will live AGAIN. All of our existential fear is very negative thinking, and we are focusing so much on the outside world we can't live as ourselves. STOP focusing on existential BS, there's nothing we can do about anything around us, but live our lives. We think that by thinking about existential things we can change it, or try to make it better, but we can't. Control waht you can, and that is your OWN life. LIVE HAPPY. our lives are short, and although they may suck now, it is up to YOU to change it. Pick yourself up, and take responsibility for your life. YOU CAN DO IT!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! i hope this helps.


----------



## Lacuna (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!
I always find it reassuring to hear other's success stories, especially when the DP starts to really get me down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

dhw212 said:


> I grew up in a preetty dysfunctional family, and Dp has made me realize that I focus a lot on the negative of things. I'm always trying to see the negative so I can fix it, and I always feel it is my job to make things better. *I"m sure you all have had trauma in your past, and it's important to realize none of it is your fault. I think when normal people who can focus on the positive get anxiety or have a bad weedd trip, they can say to themselves "okay ,that was weird, now i'll move on with my life...". But us with DP, we like to focus on the negative, until it snowballs into something worse. *DP is all in our head, just like anxiety, and once we can distract ourselves and get back in tune with our old lives, we will live AGAIN. All of our existential fear is very negative thinking, and we are focusing so much on the outside world we can't live as ourselves. STOP focusing on existential BS, there's nothing we can do about anything around us, but live our lives. We think that by thinking about existential things we can change it, or try to make it better, but we can't. Control waht you can, and that is your OWN life. LIVE HAPPY. our lives are short, and although they may suck now, it is up to YOU to change it. Pick yourself up, and take responsibility for your life. YOU CAN DO IT!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! i hope this helps.


wisest words ever posted on this site. sticky this!


----------



## thx1405 (Jan 21, 2011)

You have no Idea how important was for me to read this, thank you so much!


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I grew up in a preetty dysfunctional family, and Dp has made me realize that I focus a lot on the negative of things. I'm always trying to see the negative so I can fix it, and I always feel it is my job to make things better. I"m sure you all have had trauma in your past, and it's important to realize none of it is your fault. I think when normal people who can focus on the positive get anxiety or have a bad weedd trip, they can say to themselves "okay ,that was weird, now i'll move on with my life...". But us with DP, we like to focus on the negative, until it snowballs into something worse. DP is all in our head, just like anxiety, and once we can distract ourselves and get back in tune with our old lives, we will live AGAIN. All of our existential fear is very negative thinking, and we are focusing so much on the outside world we can't live as ourselves. STOP focusing on existential BS, there's nothing we can do about anything around us, but live our lives. We think that by thinking about existential things we can change it, or try to make it better, but we can't. Control waht you can, and that is your OWN life. LIVE HAPPY. our lives are short, and although they may suck now, it is up to YOU to change it. Pick yourself up, and take responsibility for your life. YOU CAN DO IT!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!! i hope this helps.


wisest words ever posted on this site. sticky this!
[/quote]
Nope. What you people fail to understand is that not everybody's DP/DR is based on negative thinking, anxiety, existential self-questioning and all that faggotry.
I have none of that, I "live" my life to it's fullest extent and yet my derealization is worse than ever.

Some people here have real, neurological issues. So please, stop spamming with your positive "you can change this/the answer is within yourself/stop focusing in yourself/is all in your head" bullshit advices.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Nope. What you people fail to understand is that not everybody's DP/DR is based on negative thinking, anxiety, existential self-questioning and all that faggotry.


everybody who lives in negative thinking denies it.


----------

